# Suppressors



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

got my 2 Harvesters after a year wait. realized I bought the wrong adapters. lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

bummer ! hope it doesn't take another year to get it right.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

ha. no. silencer co is going to swap the adapters for me. they were purchased separate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well , let’s hear them! Lol


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Silencerco is a great company to deal with. Good customer service.


----------

